# Mustererstellung



## devStorm (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo, ich möchte ein Muster erstellen, mit welchem ich eine komplette Fläche füllen kann. Nach ein paar einsetzen habe ich es jedoch aufgegeben.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich so ein Muster erstelle, wie im Beispielbild ?
Sprich ein Gitter mit einem Symbol am Kreuzpunkt. Das Problem ist wohl dieses so zu machen, das wenn mein Muster über eine Fläche gelegt wird, dieses überall gleichmäßig ist. 

Für Hilfe wäre ich dankbar. 

Gruß

Andrej


----------



## layla (14. Juni 2004)

Also selber ein Muster zeichnen geht ca so du nimmst den Zeichenstift mit 1 px Durchmesser und machst deine Fläche sagen wir 30x30 kommt halt immer drauf an. Und dann musst du dein Muster zeichnen. Dann auf Bearbeiten Als Muster speichern fertig.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Layla hat schon den Hinweis zur Erstellung gegeben. Zum Thema "das wenn mein Muster über eine Fläche gelegt wird, dieses überall gleichmäßig ist" wird Dir folgender Link sicherlich auch behilflich sein:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials140739.html


----------



## devStorm (14. Juni 2004)

@layla
Wie ich ein Musterfestlege weiß ich, jedoch über die anordnung der Kacheln bin ich mir nicht so bewusst. Das Problem ist eben, das die Kacheln auch so schräg seihen müssen. SO wie im Beispielbild.


----------



## devStorm (8. Januar 2005)

Kann den niemand einen Tipp geben ? Ich habe das Thema immer noch nicht abgeschlossen. Die Kacheln zb. bekomme ich nie 100%ig hin, das sie bei einer Fläche eine Verbindung mit einander haben. Genau das gleiche beim Logo. Wie soll ich den das Logo in vier gleiche Teile zwerteielen ? Damit dieses immer bei einer Fläche sich am Kreuzpunkt befindet.


----------



## Larry_LoveAge (25. August 2005)

Wie wäre es, wenn du versuchen würdest eben den Punkt in die Mitte deines Musters zu setzen.
 Wenn du das dann mit der gleichen Technik machst, sollte es theoretisch funktionieren.
 Musst halt probieren, die richtige Einstellung zu treffen.


----------



## Senfdose (25. August 2005)

devStorm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann den niemand einen Tipp geben ? Ich habe das Thema immer noch nicht abgeschlossen


 Nanu ein ganz Eiliger ich würde mal sagen, nehm dir eine Zettel zeichne das gleiche Muster 2 mal und überlappe es so das es wieder passt das gibt dann den so genannten AHA EFFECT, ansonsten ab in den Baumarkt, Mustertapete kaufen und Sinn eines wiederkehrenden Musters selbst erfahren,  weil Muster sind wiederkehrende Objekte die am Anfang oder Ende gleiche Eigenschaften aufweisen!


----------



## extracuriosity (25. August 2005)

Ein sich wiederholendes ineinandergreifendes Muster wird Rapport genannt. Ich hab mal ein Tutorial ausgegraben, dass vielleicht weiterhilft:

 ACHTUNG:

 >>>>>HIER<<<<<


----------



## rundes kipfal (25. August 2005)

Außerdem geht es auch mit Filter -> Mustergenerator.

 Das ist allerdings eher für unordentliche Muster gedacht.


----------



## Wolli_3D (25. August 2005)

Hallo, 

 ich habe mich mal Deines Musterproblems angenommen. Das schwierige dabei ist tatsächlich, daß Dein Muster etwas schräg ist.

 Also habe ein nahtloses Muster aus Deiner Vorlage gemacht. Das wie ist aber die Frage.
 1. brauchst Du ein Quadratisches Bild.

 Ich habe Dein Muster genomen und es soweit reduziert, daß nur ein mittlerer "Schnörkel" übrig war. (freigestellt)
 - Dann habe ich die ganze Sache quadratisch gemacht.
 - Nun den Schnörkel in der Mitte mit Polygonlasso nachgezeichnet, kopiert und in eine andere Ebene kopiert, diese unsichtbar gestellt.
 - nun wieder in erste Ebene, alles ausgewählt, ausgeschnitten und wieder eingefügt.
 - Mit dem Verschiebewerkzeug exakt um die Hälfte nach links verschoben. Nun wieder eingefügt und die Chose nach rechts verschoben.
 - Die beiden eben erzeugten Ebenen verbinden. 
 -Wieder alles auswählen und ausschneiden.
 -Wieder einfügen und exakt um die Hälfte nach oben verschieben.
 -Nochmal einfügen und exakt um die Hälfte nach unten verschieben.
 -Die beiden Ebenen wieder zusammen fügen.
 -Nun den Schnörkel aus der nicht sichbaren Ebene vor die andere stellen, ein bißchen nachbessern mit Kopierstempel. Alles reduzieren, 


 Fertig ist Dein Muster.

 Das Geheimnis der Geschichte ist, daß Du die äußeren Stoßkanten des Ausgangsbildes in die Mitte bringst und somit eine kachelbare Textur, bzw Muster erhälst.

 War doch ganz einfach, oder?


----------

